# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Interesting VICK Talk Radio...

## Ashop

http://www.yahoosportsradio.com/audi...io.com/?p=5699

----------


## im83931

That was disturbing. I know he served his time but I never paid attention to the facts of what all he did.

----------

